# Soap molds



## Incrtalent (Sep 26, 2007)

Howdy, yall!  I haven't been around lately, becuase I've been up to my eyeballs just trying to stay on top of things over here.  

Does anyone have any idea where I can find a 12-bar soap mold (for M&P)?  I wanted to get our initials monogramed into it.  Contacted ibe silicone custom mold maker and they wanted to charge me over $700.00 for one mold.  That's not very...uh...RATIONAL.

If anyone has any tips, please let me know.  I really need to up my production and cut my time here, and a 12-bar mold that was actually reasonably priced  would really help step things up.  :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 26, 2007)

There are molds out there (by a couple of diff companies) pre-made w/ a single initial already on them. Someone does custom molds for, I wanna say 32-ish dollars per cavity. I could be way offf & can't remember who right now.

Take a look at Martin Creatives.
http://www.soapymolds.com/product.htm/wordbars.html

or

http://216.109.125.130/search/cache?ei= ... 1&.intl=us


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Or you could use your regular mold and embed a custom made rubber stamp into the bottom.

Irena


----------



## Incrtalent (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey.  I took a look at both of these, and they are very interesting.  The problem is the number of cavities.  None of them seem to have a 12-cavity mold!  I guess I'll just need to keep looking, but thanks for the resource.  They do have some interesting stuff there.


----------

